

Hosting for Java Web App? - ragincajun

Any recommendations for hosting services for a java web application?
======
imrank1
try heroku, or aws elastic beanstalk for easy deployment.

~~~
ragincajun
Thanks, already signed up for AWS.

------
bluestix
hetzner.de

There's no VAT if you are outside Germany.

10x the performance of 'cloud' VMs at the same price.

